# Cheapest Call of Duty MW3 on PS3



## Guns N Roses (8 Nov 2011)

Tesco's are selling this game at €42.95 while Game Stop, Game & Xtra Vision are selling at around the €54 mark.


----------



## ney001 (16 Nov 2011)

Just to point out though - with xtra vision they give you the collector box and a 10 dvd set of Modern Warfare included in the price.


----------

